

Show HN: Track changes in product price, get notifications by email - plaban123
https://cheapass.in/

======
yangyang
Also see Camelcamelcamel
([http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/](http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/)) - they do a
great job of price tracking on Amazon. They have historical data for a
surprising number of products too.

~~~
jkimber
Camelcamelcamel isn't bad for Amazon but I prefer
[http://TrackIf.com](http://TrackIf.com) too. They do Amazon and about 1,100
other sites.

~~~
hnha
how nice of you to sign up and share that information...

~~~
ecaron
Don't worry. I called him out on that too. He just got excited about
discovering a new community (HN showed up on Google Analytics.)

/me inserts obligatory Dilbert marketing reference

------
ecaron
We do this at my company, [https://trackif.com](https://trackif.com). More
than products (for instance we'll track rubygems, npmjs & github). I just
haven't gotten off my butt to write a blog post about it since I figured
"price tracking" wasn't a topic that'd interest the HN community.

~~~
ThomPete
There is no topic that isn't of interest to the HN community as long as it
expands our knowledge.

------
technobrat9
Well.. I have been using ValueTag- It supports US and India

Demonstration:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNKgNsU4kxo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNKgNsU4kxo)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/valuetag/jfmdbmmnl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/valuetag/jfmdbmmnlcopbmlkmilnhaabkffdnfjg?hl=en)

Good thing is they also have android application which does much more.
Demonstration: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-8HNe-
UOok](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-8HNe-UOok)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.copperpix....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.copperpix.valuetag&hl=en)

------
lovelettr
Tried it on a product on Amazon I like to watch prices on [1] and got the
following error:

> Shoo! My super powers tell me this link doesn't belong to sellers we
> support.

I thought Amazon was a supported retailer?

[1] [http://amzn.com/B00FJRS5BA](http://amzn.com/B00FJRS5BA)

~~~
aakashlpin
Ah. Too bad. Supports Amazon.in only.

------
mitchellmckenna
I built the price alerts on engadget.com, just add a product like the iPhone
([http://www.engadget.com/products/apple/iphone/5s/](http://www.engadget.com/products/apple/iphone/5s/))
to your want list and you'll get an email when the price drops.

------
donniezazen
Reminds me of stocks. How do you tell if the price is at lowest? If it is not
at it's lowest you are losing money. If it is at lowest and you didn't buy it
you lose money too.

~~~
aakashlpin
IMO, "price is at lowest" doesn't make sense at all. If I'm are interested in
buying something, waiting for a while to save a few bucks would give me more
pleasure than knowing what the lowest price of this product ever was.

------
robzyb
Buyable does a similar (identical?) thing
[http://buyable.me/](http://buyable.me/)

------
gregbarbosa
Reminds me of Wishclouds ([http://wishclouds.com/](http://wishclouds.com/))

------
aakashlpin
Currently supporting all major sellers in India. Would it be nice if it
supported seller model from Flipkart?

~~~
plaban123
I have found prices varying a lot between sellers in flipkart. And flipkart
most of time shows its own seller(WS Retail)'s price. So such a feature will
be nice.

~~~
aakashlpin
I read a Quora post by a Flipkart employee who said that the seller chosen on
the home page is often the most trusted seller. I doubt if people would buy
from sellers with lower ratings. Nonetheless, a feature to consider all
sellers before notifying prices would be nice.

------
samaybhavsar
I have been using MakkhiChoose
([http://www.kernelinsights.com/makkhichoose](http://www.kernelinsights.com/makkhichoose))

------
v33ra
Cheap pass or cheap ass?

~~~
aakashlpin
cheap ass :)

